# Missing Sekonda Wheel



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I picked up this 'non-runner' Sekonda at the car boot ages ago, to practise on. The only thing wrong is a missing minute wheel. So if anyone has a spare one knocking about, I'd like to know...










It's a 2209 18 jewel movement and comes in beaut case and black dial..










I'd really like to see if i can restore it to it's former glory.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Possibly... what movement calibre is it?

edit - just checked and I've got a couple of Raketa 2609HA movements. Not sure if they're any good?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> Possibly... what movement calibre is it?
> 
> edit - just checked and I've got a couple of Raketa 2609HA movements. Not sure if they're any good?


Thanks, but I've already got a couple of these movements in nice condition. The one I need the wheel for is the smaller 18 jewel 2209.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What caliber is it?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

martinzx said:


> What caliber is it?


The one I need the wheel for is the 18 jewel 2209.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It is the same as the Vostok 2209? can you put up a pic of the caliber, thanks


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

martinzx said:


> It is the same as the Vostok 2209? can you put up a pic of the caliber, thanks


Here's a pic


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> I picked up this 'non-runner' Sekonda at the car boot ages ago, to practise on. The only thing wrong is a missing minute wheel. So if anyone has a spare one knocking about, I'd like to know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean Cannon pinion ? looks like your minute wheel is there !


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Dusty said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up this 'non-runner' Sekonda at the car boot ages ago, to practise on. The only thing wrong is a missing minute wheel. So if anyone has a spare one knocking about, I'd like to know...
> ...


To be honest, I'm still a little confused how these centre 2nd arrangements work. The thing which goes over the shaft carrying the 2nd hand is staked into the plate, and is present (it's seems to have vertical grooves cut into it at the top) Whether this is the 'canon pinion' I don't know?

Whatever, the thingy which is supposed to be carrying the minute hand is missing, as it should show in the annulus between the hour-carrying wheel and the staked-to-the-plate thingy.

I may well be looking for a canon pinion if this is what carries the minute hand. Seems logical? So what do they call the staked-to-the-plate thingy?

I've posted before for an explanation how it all works, and had several replies from helpful members, but I'm still a little puzzled!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Here you go its the cannon pinion your after (RED) hope this helps....


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Dusty said:


> Here you go its the cannon pinion your after (RED) hope this helps....


Now we're getting somewhere..thanks Dusty


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > It is the same as the Vostok 2209? can you put up a pic of the caliber, thanks
> ...


Hi,

I didn't find how to send You a PM, so I have to write in the topic. I can send You the whole movement:




























for free (of for a beer :cheers: ). You just have to pay the shipping (~4-5 GBP), unfortunately shipment is more expensive than the movement.

Best regards, Miro.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

miroman said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > martinzx said:
> ...


That would be great, thanks Miro. I'll send you a PM. You should see it flash up..


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> miroman said:
> 
> 
> > Roamer Man said:
> ...


Just tried to PM, I don't know why your PM doesn't work, so email me to [email protected] instead. Cheers


----------

